# My New PW/PW/HC MINI Cooper S Clubman



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

So... that interior color is Hot Chocolate?

Not sure if I like the monochromatic treatment, or not... but, it is certainly striking!

Congratulations!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Enjoy!
I envy your rear seat space.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

uter said:


> Enjoy!
> I envy your rear seat space.


lol

In 6 months we're gonna be trying the same thing with a rear-facing infant seat. The Clubman seems cavernous in comparison!


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Couple more pictures:


----------



## sharmabmw (Feb 21, 2005)

nice seats. what dealer did you go with?

blueguydotcom, try to figure out how much time your kids are going to be in your car. I bought my 5'er (instead of a 3'er) when my wife was pregnant with #1 for the larger room. We then bought the x5. I have 2 kids (one rear facing kidlet). My kids in the last 3 years, have been in my 5'er just four times. Now, I am considering downsizing to a 3er or mini.

best of luck.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

sharmabmw said:


> nice seats. what dealer did you go with?
> 
> blueguydotcom, try to figure out how much time your kids are going to be in your car. I bought my 5'er (instead of a 3'er) when my wife was pregnant with #1 for the larger room. We then bought the x5. I have 2 kids (one rear facing kidlet). My kids in the last 3 years, have been in my 5'er just four times. Now, I am considering downsizing to a 3er or mini.
> 
> best of luck.


1 kid. If i get my way, I get snipped immediately thereafter. Hell, I'll gladly go in now for a snip.

The kid will ride daily to grandma's for drop-off. Any family trips will be in the wife's car.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

sharmabmw said:


> nice seats. what dealer did you go with?


Long Beach MINI :thumbup:


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Ours is on the boat today...Chili Red/Black/Black. How did you track it?


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

woody underwood said:


> Ours is on the boat today...Chili Red/Black/Black. How did you track it?


http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70301


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Prost said:


> Couple more pictures:


Pretty cool! Look at the back seat leg room!!


----------



## sharmabmw (Feb 21, 2005)

The beauty about the back speat space are the seat designs. I test drove the MCS (I know not the clubman) bact to back with the 335 coupe. I sat comfortably in the backseat of the mini but could barely fit in the 335. the backseats have depressed butts, almost bucket-seat like. So, you sit deeper and thus have more leg room.



kyfdx said:


> Pretty cool! Look at the back seat leg room!!


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

Prost said:


>


I am so incredibly jealous.

Really good color combo too... :thumbup:


----------

